# G scale power pack



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I have the Bachmann Big Haulers white pass and Yukon g scale. I added a baggage car and two more passanger cars. I really been enjoying it, it looks good pulling 5 cars and really chugs along. I decided to get a diesel locomotive. (csx of course) I bought the usa trains GP30. The gp30 barley moves and the lights are very dim. I looked on the usa website and see it uses a 10 amp power pack, my Bachmann is only 1 amp. I assume I now need a 10 amp power pack to run the GP30, but can I still run my Bachmann 4-6-0 with a 10 amp power pack or will I have to change back and forth between power packs when I change trains?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

You can run your present train with a larger capacity power pac. Many of the starter sets have a small power pc. The fancier,more expensive,trains require a larger capacity power pac. Don


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Use a power pack rated for the engine that draws the most. The others will be fine. You should also investigate what maximum power the GP30 will really draw. 10A sounds like a lot even for G scale.

Also the higher the amperage the more voltage loss you will have over long distances. If your wire runs are 20, 30, or more feet make sure the wire gauge is rated to handle your power needs.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

I have no idea how to measure amps on the gp30. I have a volt tester, with no train on the track, the track shows 17volts. With the 4-6-0 at full throtal it shows 17v. with the gp30 at full throtal it only shows 4.5-5volts. Does this sound like a controller problem or an engine problem?
From the gp30 manual, POWER REQUIREMENTS The locomotive is designed to operate on direct current (DC) with out - puts of 0-22 volts.
My power pack is the Bachmann 44213 it says 16volts 1 amp speed control.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That Bachmann Power pack is way too underpowered. My youngest daughter has the White Pass 4-6-0 that was bought in 1995. Ther power pack that was included could not run that locomotive. We bought an MRC in '96 for it. Still using the MRC for that Bachmann Big Hauler.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

The gp30 has 2 motors an weight is 7.6 lbs. Quiet a difference from the 4-6-0. 
I ordered a power 10 so we"ll see what that does in a few days. Thanks for the replys guys, dave


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

The train power 10 came today, the new gp30 runs perfect with plenty of power now. What a big difference the new power supply made. Thanks again for all the tips an help guys, david


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yea power!!!


----------

